# Hello VI Community from France



## ChristianM (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm french composer. I come daily to this forum since several months.
I write instrumental music, rather quiet 
I'm not professional, just an enthusiast. I'm happy with a keyboard, Synfire pro and virtual instruments.

I'm happy to exchange to you


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> I'm french composer. I come daily to this forum since several months.
> I write instrumental music, rather quiet
> I'm not professional, just an enthusiast. I'm happy with a keyboard, Synfire pro and virtual instruments.
> 
> I'm happy to exchange to you


how are you using Synfire?


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 24, 2017)

In many ways according to my inspiration ...
I can play keyboard and then import and work in Synfire, sometimes I compose directly in Synfire ...
There are no rules.
I like this software so much that I made the French translation


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> In many ways according to my inspiration ...
> I can play keyboard and then import and work in Synfire, sometimes I compose directly in Synfire ...
> There are no rules.
> I like this software so much that I made the French translation


I looked at some of the Youtube videos on it. Do you have the express or Pro version? How easy is it to use VST? easy to export midi or finished sequences?


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 24, 2017)

Pro version
I create all orchestration in Synfire (based on several instrument registers, like Spectrotone chart).
After that, I export MIDI files and refine details and mix in Logic Pro.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> Pro version
> I create all orchestration in Synfire (based on several instrument registers, like Spectrotone chart).
> After that, I export MIDI files and refine details and mix in Logic Pro.


I Refer to the spectrotone chart as well. thanks


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 24, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> I'm french composer. I come daily to this forum since several months.
> I write instrumental music, rather quiet
> I'm not professional, just an enthusiast. I'm happy with a keyboard, Synfire pro and virtual instruments.
> 
> I'm happy to exchange to you



La France, c'est le pays le plus beau, apres la Suisse bien sur !


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 25, 2017)

Ah ah Ze French connecshun! Bienvenue a toi Christian, good to finally see you introduce yourself. 

Interessant Synfire, je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil. Non professionel either, but I love music and create instrumental music (slumber-driving music), working on remixes of older songs right now. New technology has opened a whole new world in music, eh?

A+

Andre


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 25, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Ah ah Ze French connecshun! Bienvenue a toi Christian, good to finally see you introduce yourself.
> 
> Interessant Synfire, je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil. Non professionel either, but I love music and create instrumental music (slumber-driving music), working on remixes of older songs right now. New technology has opened a whole new world in music, eh?
> 
> ...



/French practice


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 25, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Ah ah Ze French connecshun! Bienvenue a toi Christian, good to finally see you introduce yourself.
> 
> Interessant Synfire, je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil. Non professionel either, but I love music and create instrumental music (slumber-driving music), working on remixes of older songs right now. New technology has opened a whole new world in music, eh?
> 
> ...



...and prepare those mountains for me! I'll be in cowtown in 10 days!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 25, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> ...and prepare those mountains for me! I'll be in cowtown in 10 days!



I wish! I live near the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in Alberta, Canada. I would be so lucky to spend time in the Alps (real mountain) and create music. And eat fresh cheese...  Enjoy the journey! Gone for long?


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 25, 2017)

enjoying this one... song for a trip.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 25, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I wish! I live near the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in Alberta, Canada. I would be so lucky to spend time in the Alps (real mountain) and create music. And eat fresh cheese...  Enjoy the journey! Gone for long?



Just a few days to visit my family! The Alps are incredible - I highly recommend!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 25, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> Just a few days to visit my family! The Alps are incredible - I highly recommend!



Maybe some day!


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 26, 2017)

Pour ma part je suis à 10 kms du centre géographique de la France…
Ma maison est en partie du 12ième siècle… Épic ?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 26, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> Pour ma part je suis à 10 kms du centre géographique de la France…
> Ma maison est en partie du 12ième siècle… Épic ?


Moi, j'aime beaucoup Chamonix. C'etais incroyable quand j'etais la


----------

